# Mount GoPro to Troy Lee A1?



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone have this setup? If so what did you use? Any pics?


----------



## Rey Recinto (Mar 15, 2005)

Hope this helps...: I used this - http://shop.gopro.com/mounts/vented-helmet-strap-mount/GVHS30.html


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Have you considered or tried the suction cup to the side of the helmet?


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

I just used one of the curved stick on mounts on the top of the helmet.


----------



## jbella (Dec 22, 2005)

I made my own DIY solution..


----------

